# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Commercial interest vs principle.

## Dave A

I was just reading the following article which prompted some thoughts on the whole issue of commercial interest vs taking a stand on principle.

It sure can be a tough challenge at times.



> Afrikaans Sunday newspaper Rapport has scrapped writer Deon Maas's column after his piece on satanism prejudiced the paper's commercial interests, its editor said on Thursday.
> 
> Following the appearance of the opinion piece on November 4, readers started an SMS campaign calling for a boycott of sales on Sunday, said editor Tim du Plessis in a statement. 
> 
> "The campaign then targeted Rapport's distributors and agents. It prejudiced Rapport's commercial interests."
> 
> Scores of the newspaper's regular readers reacted and the newspaper took their points of view into account. 
> 
> "Rapport is committed to media freedom, the free expression of opinions and robust debate. The orchestrated boycott campaign, however, altered the nature of the question from one of freedom of expression to one of commercial interests," said Du Plessis. 
> ...

----------


## Debbiedle

I think most commercial entities would react like this.  We are in business/commerce to make money.  If something directly opposes our ability to do that 99% of entities will compromise.  This is my opinion, no facts, just speculation, observation and experience.

It is also my belief that 90% of all individuals will back down (or even worse, do a complete turnaround) to save face, even if their ethics/morals/values are being challenged.

----------

